# RARE EARTH's XMAS SALE (2 calls 1 price)



## RARE EARTH CALLS (Dec 3, 2011)

SHE BITCH HOWLERin COCOBOLO $125
http://mipredatorhunting.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/bobp-REfminvite-estrous-dance89_1.mp3 







BOCOTE $125







CURLY MAPLE $85


----------



## bgfireguy (Apr 12, 2011)

Nice calls real good looking and sounding but too pricey for me


----------



## RARE EARTH CALLS (Dec 3, 2011)

With each call sold you get a free HSB (cotton-tail) During my XMAS sale









these are all the calls I am giving away with each sale








BLACK PALM/BOCOTE $50 (2 calls 1 price)







WENGE $25ea







GRADE 3 DESERT IRON WOOD $40(2 calls 1 price)







GRADE3 IRON WOOD $40(2 calls 1 price

CONTACT INFO: Robert Patrick
906-484-3429
Rare Earth Predator Calls


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Rare Earth. Nice looking calls. Gotta love that Iron wood.


----------



## RARE EARTH CALLS (Dec 3, 2011)

Ya its 1 of my fav.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Welcome to PT.


----------



## RARE EARTH CALLS (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks for the warm welcome guys


----------



## bgfireguy (Apr 12, 2011)

its just gorgeous. But ive gotta save up for some other stuff so after the new year maybe


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

Hey Bob! Welcome aboard buddy! The calls look great!


----------



## RARE EARTH CALLS (Dec 3, 2011)

HI BRAD,
HOW IS YOUR RECOVERY GOING?


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

LOL I haven't told most folks, but I had an operation... I had a tumor behind my left ear... after prayers from family and friends, I almost didn't get operated on... the "tumor" almost disappeared... the doc thought it might be a lyphmode, so he wanted to take a look... well he couldn't find anything to look at so he took a sample (he admitted to not knowing of what) and nothing turned up,,, yeah nothing in my head you smart alec's! lol I'll have to credit the good Lord to the absence of anything in my head. (SERIOUSLY! ) Far be it from me to preach, but I thank God for my healing!

Ok Bob... I came clean, I've been praying for you too bud... I'm hoping for good news... how are you doing?


----------

